# Surrogacy abroad



## crackerjack (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,

Am new to finding out info about surrogacy and would love to know if anyone has had any experience (good or bad) of surrogacy programs abroad. It seems that there are plenty of programs out there but that there are huge problems bringing babies back to the UK so the hope these programs bring are really false hope?

Any info much appreciated.

Best wishes

Clare


----------



## jayne c (May 7, 2009)

Hi Sweetie

i am exploring these options myself, i went to the US for IVF got pregnant then lost the twins at 7weeks, returned became pregnant again single pregnancy lost again at 8weeks, broken hearted this was my sixth miscarriage. Dr sugested surrogacy, we have two frozen embryos in the US. There are agencies who provide surrogates without waiting but the concern is immigration, in the US the babies have US citizenship which is better than India but i dont know about immigration laws?

jayne c


----------

